# Come starne fuori



## Mariben (6 Novembre 2017)

Mio figlio 31 anni si sta separando o forse sarebbe meglio dire si è separato: dopo mesi di richieste di chiarimenti e tentativi di dialogo con la sua compagna (che la luna storta era dir poco.).è sbottato e le ha chiesto se quel che vuole è che se ne vada  e in risposta al suo silenzio lui ha infilato la porta convinto che solo togliendosi di torno lei avrebbe avuto modo di riflettere. Hanno una bimba di 3 anni che è stata praticamente tirata su dal papà. Lui ha scelto un lavoro difficile ( portiere di notte ) poichè lei, lavoratrice autonoma, non ha mai praticamente smesso di lavorare  10 ore al giorno. Inevitvabile , purtroppo, la crisi di coppia,i visto la vita che facevano ; lui il mammo/casalingo e al rientro di lei saluti e bacio e via al lavoro con un solo giorno di riposo a settimana. Questo il quadro per arrivare al dunque.
E' più di un mese che mio figlio , finalmente in ferie, vive vicino a me e che fa il padre pendolare , abbiamo avuto modo di parlare tantissimo, più che altro io ascolto i suoi sfoghi, e lui non si capacita dell'immaturità con la quale lei affronta la situazione, convinto che lei si sia semplicemente stancata di lui senza nemmeno dargli la possilità di riprovarci, magari mettento in conto da parte di entrambi anche un cambiamento di stile di vita a cominciare dal lavoro. 
IO non sono mai intervenuta se non con qualche laconico messaggio del tipo : ciao tutto bene ? " e vorrei rimanerne fuori ma la sofferenza di mio figlio e della piccola mi stanno facendo montare un tantino di rabbia nei confronti di questa ragazza,  a dire il vero è sempre stata piuttosto freddina ed ermetica,che sembra dia retta al suo ego senza curarsi minimamente del terremoto che ha messo in moto.
Vorrei provare a parlarle  ma a far cosa ?


----------



## spleen (6 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mio figlio 31 anni si sta separando o forse sarebbe meglio dire si è separato: dopo mesi di richieste di chiarimenti e tentativi di dialogo con la sua compagna (che la luna storta era dir poco.).è sbottato e le ha chiesto se quel che vuole è che se ne vada  e in risposta al suo silenzio lui ha infilato la porta convinto che solo togliendosi di torno lei avrebbe avuto modo di riflettere. Hanno una bimba di 3 anni che è stata praticamente tirata su dal papà. Lui ha scelto un lavoro difficile ( portiere di notte ) poichè lei, lavoratrice autonoma, non ha mai praticamente smesso di lavorare  10 ore al giorno. Inevitvabile , purtroppo, la crisi di coppia,i visto la vita che facevano ; lui il mammo/casalingo e al rientro di lei saluti e bacio e via al lavoro con un solo giorno di riposo a settimana. Questo il quadro per arrivare al dunque. E' più di un mese che mio figlio , finalmente in ferie, vive vicino a me e che fa il padre pendolare , abbiamo avuto modo di parlare tantissimo, più che altro io ascolto i suoi sfoghi, e lui non si capacita dell'immaturità con la quale lei affronta la situazione, convinto che lei si sia semplicemente stancata di lui senza nemmeno dargli la possilità di riprovarci, magari mettento in conto da parte di entrambi anche un cambiamento di stile di vita a cominciare dal lavoro.  IO non sono mai intervenuta se non con qualche laconico messaggio del tipo : ciao tutto bene ? " e vorrei rimanerne fuori ma la sofferenza di mio figlio e della piccola mi stanno facendo montare un tantino di rabbia nei confronti di questa ragazza,  a dire il vero è sempre stata piuttosto freddina ed ermetica,che sembra dia retta al suo ego senza curarsi minimamente del terremoto che ha messo in moto. Vorrei provare a parlarle  ma a far cosa ?


  Parlarle secondo te servirebbe a qualcosa? Se pensi di sì, fallo. Attenta però di non ottenere l' effetto contrario allo sperato. A volte nella vita bisogna accontentarsi di essere spettatori, purtroppo. Non credo che al di là del fatto di aiutare tuo figlio sia utile nel tuo caso fare molto altro.


----------



## Mariben (6 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Parlarle secondo te servirebbe a qualcosa? Se pensi di sì, fallo. Attenta però di non ottenere l' effetto contrario allo sperato. A volte nella vita bisogna accontentarsi di essere spettatori, purtroppo. Non credo che al di là del fatto di aiutare tuo figlio sia utile nel tuo caso fare molto altro.


Ciao sono sempre stata rispettosa dei confini altrui e pretendo altrettanto rispetto per cui nulla farò. Per mio figlio è un brutto momento e io , da spettatrice anche se emotivamente coinvolta, sto cercando di essere più il obiettiva possibile.Quel che vedo è una coppia che si vuole bene ma che è stata travolta da una vita stressante , non ha avuto il tempo e le energie per coltivare il "noi" che non ha mai avuto grandi conflitti  e una ragazza che dice di non  sentire più le farfalle nello stomaco. Bhè quello che vorrei dirle è che non basta un pò di insetticida e una crisi per essere convinti che non ci sia più nulla da fare che sarebbe giusto riprovarci per loro e la bimba tanto più che non ci sono tradimenti da superare..


----------



## spleen (6 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ciao sono sempre stata rispettosa dei confini altrui e pretendo altrettanto rispetto per cui nulla farò. Per mio figlio è un brutto momento e io , da spettatrice anche se emotivamente coinvolta, sto cercando di essere più il obiettiva possibile.Quel che vedo è una coppia che si vuole bene ma che è stata travolta da una vita stressante , non ha avuto il tempo e le energie per coltivare il "noi" che non ha mai avuto grandi conflitti  e una ragazza che dice di non  sentire più le farfalle nello stomaco. Bhè quello che vorrei dirle è che non basta un pò di insetticida e una crisi per essere convinti che non ci sia più nulla da fare che sarebbe giusto riprovarci per loro e la bimba tanto più che non ci sono tradimenti da superare..


 Ciao, la resilienza purtroppo non è una qualità da tutti e nemmeno una cosa che si impara in poco tempo. Sembri una persona equilibrata, tuo figloi è fortunato ad avere una mamma come te. Sono convinto che qualsiasi cosa farai sarà ben fatta, spero che le tue eventuali iniziative abbiano il successo sperato.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mio figlio 31 anni si sta separando o forse sarebbe meglio dire si è separato: dopo mesi di richieste di chiarimenti e tentativi di dialogo con la sua compagna (che la luna storta era dir poco.).è sbottato e le ha chiesto se quel che vuole è che se ne vada  e in risposta al suo silenzio lui ha infilato la porta convinto che solo togliendosi di torno lei avrebbe avuto modo di riflettere. Hanno una bimba di 3 anni che è stata praticamente tirata su dal papà. Lui ha scelto un lavoro difficile ( portiere di notte ) poichè lei, lavoratrice autonoma, non ha mai praticamente smesso di lavorare  10 ore al giorno. Inevitvabile , purtroppo, la crisi di coppia,i visto la vita che facevano ; lui il mammo/casalingo e al rientro di lei saluti e bacio e via al lavoro con un solo giorno di riposo a settimana. Questo il quadro per arrivare al dunque.
> E' più di un mese che mio figlio , finalmente in ferie, vive vicino a me e che fa il padre pendolare , abbiamo avuto modo di parlare tantissimo, più che altro io ascolto i suoi sfoghi, e lui non si capacita dell'immaturità con la quale lei affronta la situazione, convinto che lei si sia semplicemente stancata di lui senza nemmeno dargli la possilità di riprovarci, magari mettento in conto da parte di entrambi anche un cambiamento di stile di vita a cominciare dal lavoro.
> IO non sono mai intervenuta se non con qualche laconico messaggio del tipo : ciao tutto bene ? " e vorrei rimanerne fuori ma la sofferenza di mio figlio e della piccola mi stanno facendo montare un tantino di rabbia nei confronti di questa ragazza,  a dire il vero è sempre stata piuttosto freddina ed ermetica,che sembra dia retta al suo ego senza curarsi minimamente del terremoto che ha messo in moto.
> Vorrei provare a parlarle  ma a far cosa ?


io penserei a fare il nonno.


----------



## Mariben (6 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> io penserei a fare il nonno.


Già lo faccio ( la nonna)


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Già lo faccio ( la nonna)


credo sia il massimo che tu possa fare, oltre che la cosa più sensata


----------



## ipazia (6 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mio figlio 31 anni si sta separando o forse sarebbe meglio dire si è separato: dopo mesi di richieste di chiarimenti e tentativi di dialogo con la sua compagna (che la luna storta era dir poco.).è sbottato e le ha chiesto se quel che vuole è che se ne vada  e in risposta al suo silenzio lui ha infilato la porta convinto che solo togliendosi di torno lei avrebbe avuto modo di riflettere. Hanno una bimba di 3 anni che è stata praticamente tirata su dal papà. Lui ha scelto un lavoro difficile ( portiere di notte ) poichè lei, lavoratrice autonoma, non ha mai praticamente smesso di lavorare  10 ore al giorno. Inevitvabile , purtroppo, la crisi di coppia,i visto la vita che facevano ; lui il mammo/casalingo e al rientro di lei saluti e bacio e via al lavoro con un solo giorno di riposo a settimana. Questo il quadro per arrivare al dunque.
> E' più di un mese che mio figlio , finalmente in ferie, vive vicino a me e che fa il padre pendolare , abbiamo avuto modo di parlare tantissimo, più che altro io ascolto i suoi sfoghi, e lui non si capacita dell'immaturità con la quale lei affronta la situazione, convinto che lei si sia semplicemente stancata di lui senza nemmeno dargli la possilità di riprovarci, magari mettento in conto da parte di entrambi anche un cambiamento di stile di vita a cominciare dal lavoro.
> IO non sono mai intervenuta se non con qualche laconico messaggio del tipo : ciao tutto bene ? " e vorrei rimanerne fuori ma la sofferenza di mio figlio e della piccola mi stanno facendo *montare un tantino di rabbia nei confronti di questa ragazza,  a dire il vero è sempre stata piuttosto freddina ed ermetica,che sembra dia retta al suo ego senza curarsi minimamente del terremoto che ha messo in moto.*
> Vorrei provare a parlarle  ma a far cosa ?


Ciao, mi spiace per tuo figlio..

Quando mi sono lasciata col mio ex, niente figli, se sua madre fosse intervenuta in un qualche modo l'avrei serenamente ed educatamente accompagnata alla porta. 

Già non era una situazione facile, già avevo le mie sofferenze, di cui non avevo la minima voglia di parlare con nessuno, men che meno con lei (e io con lei avevo un buon rapporto) che era la madre. 
E non tanto per questioni di simpatia o antipatia. 

Semplicemente perchè tutta una serie di cose non avrei comunque potute confidarle a lei, anche per rispetto a suo figlio. 
E sarebbe finita che mi sarei dovuta sorbire le sue riflessioni non richieste. Per pura educazione. (cosa a cui fra l'altro ai tempi non ero neppure molto portata, visto che ero già spaventata, confusa e preoccupata di mio). 
Mi avrebbe non poco incattivita. 

Non ho parlato neppure coi miei, per la verità.
La coppia era la mia. I casini erano i miei. 
Ovviamente ho comunicato quel che stava avvenendo. 

Probabilmente sono molto pudica riguardo i sentimenti, miei e di chi è coinvolto con me. 
E penso siano cose preziose che riguardano e possono comprendere solo i diretti interessati. 

Dall'esterno si possono raccogliere pareri. 

Le rispettive famiglie sono partigiane. Quindi non sono neppure molto valide. In termini di lucidità.
E il rischio è che divengano un ulteriore problema da gestire. 

Se fossi tua nuora, non vorrei proprio ascoltarti. In particolare in un passaggio come questo. 
SE le cose fossero tese, rischieresti pure di farle pensare che sei portavoce del figlio. 

Mah...se non richiesti, i buoni consigli è bene, secondo me, che ognuno se li tenga in tasca. 

Il mio ex si era confidato invece. Quella stima che mi era rimasta, era miseramente crollata. 
E l'avevo percepito come un suo modo di non essere in grado di affrontare i problemi, SUOI, in autonomia. 

Quel grassetto, fra l'altro, non mi pare il massimo dei presupposti. 
Sei già schierata, come è giusto che sia. 

Non penso tu sia la persona adatta, se devo essere sincera. 
Se proprio, potresti consigliare a tuo figlio di proporle un mediatore. Sempre che lei accetti.


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace per tuo figlio..
> 
> Quando mi sono lasciata col mio ex, niente figli, se sua madre fosse intervenuta in un qualche modo l'avrei serenamente ed educatamente accompagnata alla porta.
> 
> ...


Grazie del tuo punto di vista  ma in effetti non ho nessuna intenzione di mettermi in mezzo e scriverlo qui mi serve allo scopo. Che io sia di parte è tutto sommato umano anche perché mi sono ritrovata improvvisamente e inaspettatamente a dover supportare figlio e nipotina anche a livello organizzativo e logistico 
La casa e la macchina sono "sue" ( di lei) vivo a 40 km per fortuna mia sorella ha un appartamento che usa saltuariamente e io una seconda auto che stavo per cambiare  altrimenti mio figlio non avrebbe saputo che fare nella immediato. Si sta organizzando certo e ha intenzione di trovare casa vicino a lei per poter continuare a vedere e occuparsi della piccola come prima .
La situazione al momento non è tesa fra di loro  e io non ci tengo a renderla tale ci mancherebbe. Faccio la spettatrice come diceva Spleen con un peso sul cuore permettemi nel vedere una giovane famiglia in difficoltà  un ragazzo e una bimba sballottati che forse si meritano qualcosa di più di un " vabbe dai torna a casa che è meglio per tutti'


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Io sono convinto che se mi fossi separato da mia moglie mia madre l'avrebbe contattata.
Quando ero in crisi e ne parlai non si preoccupò principalmente di me (che non avrebbe perso) ma di mia figlia aggiungendo che lei a mia moglie "vuole un bene dell'anima".
(contrariamente a mio padre che, pur non immaginando nulla di quello che è successo tra noi, la odia a priori... ma quella è un'altra storia).
In questi casi si interviene solo se si sono sviluppati legami che consentono di farlo. 
Se non ci sono o i rapporti sono conflittuali ci si limita a fare da spettatori.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo punto di vista  ma in effetti* non ho nessuna intenzione di mettermi in mezzo* e scriverlo qui mi serve allo scopo. Che io sia di parte è tutto sommato umano anche perché mi sono ritrovata improvvisamente e inaspettatamente a dover supportare figlio e nipotina anche a livello organizzativo e logistico
> La casa e la macchina sono "sue" ( di lei) vivo a 40 km per fortuna mia sorella ha un appartamento che usa saltuariamente e io una seconda auto che stavo per cambiare  altrimenti mio figlio non avrebbe saputo che fare nella immediato. Si sta organizzando certo e ha intenzione di trovare casa vicino a lei per poter continuare a vedere e occuparsi della piccola come prima .
> La situazione al momento non è tesa fra di loro  e io non ci tengo a renderla tale ci mancherebbe. Faccio la spettatrice come diceva Spleen con un peso sul cuore permettemi nel vedere una giovane famiglia in difficoltà  un ragazzo e una bimba sballottati che forse si meritano qualcosa di più di un " vabbe dai torna a casa che è meglio per tutti'


Mariben, tu sei già in mezzo, sei coinvolta completamente e infatti devi far fronte a problemi logistici e organizzativi.
Fare la spettatrice andrebbe bene se fossero soltanto una coppia, ma c'è una bambina e perdipiù piccolina.
Quella bimba non è una conoscente, è TUA nipote!
Secondo me, tu hai il dovere, oltre che il diritto, di intrometterti e mediare. 
La mediatrice professionista verrà dopo, semmai


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mariben, tu sei già in mezzo, sei coinvolta completamente e infatti devi far fronte a problemi logistici e organizzativi.
> Fare la spettatrice andrebbe bene se fossero soltanto una coppia, ma c'è una bambina e perdipiù piccolina.
> Quella bimba non è una conoscente, è TUA nipote!
> Secondo me, tu hai il dovere, oltre che il diritto, di intrometterti e mediare.
> La mediatrice professionista verrà dopo, semmai


Quoto.


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mariben, tu sei già in mezzo, sei coinvolta completamente e infatti devi far fronte a problemi logistici e organizzativi.
> Fare la spettatrice andrebbe bene se fossero soltanto una coppia, ma c'è una bambina e perdipiù piccolina.
> Quella bimba non è una conoscente, è TUA nipote!
> Secondo me, tu hai il dovere, oltre che il diritto, di intrometterti e mediare.
> La mediatrice professionista verrà dopo, semmai


No non credo che io debba intromettermi come mediatrice  Conosco ben poco della loro vita di coppia come è giusto che sia posso farlo qui o ascoltando mio figlio che è stordito dagli eventi ma che  è per fortuna centrato e consapevole , da fuori ben più di lei che sembra in balia del suo ego. Sappiamo tutti quanto siano destabilizzanti i figli piccoli sopratutto quando si lavora e si ha poco tempo per stare con insieme. La prova del fuoco è arrivata anche per loro e non ha trovato sufficiente maturità non in entrambi gli attori. Non credo di avere il potere ( per fortuna nessuno lo ha ) di farla " ragionare " in questi termini , la sento confusa e titubante si sta rendendo conto delle difficoltà e sofferenze di tutti ma non riesce forse a mettersi in discussione Credo abbiano davvero una diversa mappa emotiva.
Certo se vedessi un conflitto tale da mettere in pericolo la serenità della piccola interverrei eccome ! Per ora mi tengo a disposizione
l unica mossa che ho fatto è stato chiederle se ha voglia di parlarne senza patemi ne giudizio da parte mia ma mi ha risposto solo " sto..... ".diversamente la sua mamma ha chiamato mio figlio accusandolo di non essere un " vero uomo" .... Perché il vero problema è che lui è un bravo padre un ottimo cuoco e un discreto colf ma non sa aggiustare la lavatrice..
Se cercare di sanare una situazione difficile è sta roba qui.. Preferisco astenermi


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> No non credo che io debba intromettermi come mediatrice  Conosco ben poco della loro vita di coppia come è giusto che sia posso farlo qui o ascoltando mio figlio che è stordito dagli eventi ma che  è per fortuna centrato e consapevole , da fuori ben più di lei che sembra in balia del suo ego. Sappiamo tutti quanto siano destabilizzanti i figli piccoli sopratutto quando si lavora e si ha poco tempo per stare con insieme. La prova del fuoco è arrivata anche per loro e non ha trovato sufficiente maturità non in entrambi gli attori. Non credo di avere il potere ( per fortuna nessuno lo ha ) di farla " ragionare " in questi termini , la sento confusa e titubante si sta rendendo conto delle difficoltà e sofferenze di tutti ma non riesce forse a mettersi in discussione Credo abbiano davvero una diversa mappa emotiva.
> Certo se vedessi un conflitto tale da mettere in pericolo la serenità della piccola interverrei eccome ! Per ora mi tengo a disposizione
> l unica mossa che ho fatto è stato chiederle se ha voglia di parlarne senza patemi ne giudizio da parte mia ma mi ha risposto solo " sto..... ".*diversamente la sua mamma ha chiamato mio figlio accusandolo di non essere un " vero uomo" .... Perché il vero problema è che lui è un bravo padre un ottimo cuoco e un discreto colf ma non sa aggiustare la lavatrice..*
> Se cercare di sanare una situazione difficile è sta roba qui.. Preferisco astenermi


Questa cosa è interessante...
Non è un vero uomo perché non sa aggiustare una lavatrice.


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questa cosa è interessante...
> Non è un vero uomo perché non sa aggiustare una lavatrice.


io chiamo l'elettricista anche per montare un'applique al muro, invece 
o il muratore per mettere il silicone al box doccia...lo dice pure la pubblicita', per tutto il resto c'e' Mastercard :rotfl:


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questa cosa è interessante...
> Non è un vero uomo perché non sa aggiustare una lavatrice.


Ho sintetizzato ovviamente. Diciamo che non è molto portato per i lavoretti " da uomo" poco male se invece lo è per cose " tipicamente " femminili


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questa cosa è interessante...
> Non è un vero uomo perché non sa aggiustare una lavatrice.





Mariben ha detto:


> Ho sintetizzato ovviamente. Diciamo che non è molto portato per i lavoretti " da uomo" poco male se invece lo è per cose " tipicamente " femminili



credo che il vero problema sia che lui si è calato nel ruolo di "mammo" e non di padre.
Lei si è sentita defraudata del ruolo di mamma.
Mandandolo via, lei si è riappropriata di questa figura femminile, indebitamente sottratta dal compagno.
Abbiate pazienza è evidente la grave mancanza da parte di lui, non è questione di maturità ma di ruoli che si sono ampliamente invertiti, e si è data colpa al lavoro per instaurare un equilibrio innaturale.


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il vero problema sia che lui si è calato nel ruolo di "mammo" e non di padre.
> Lei si è sentita defraudata del ruolo di mamma.
> Mandandolo via, lei si è riappropriata di questa figura femminile, indebitamente sottratta dal compagno.
> Abbiate pazienza è evidente la grave mancanza da parte di lui, non è questione di maturità ma di ruoli che si sono ampliamente invertiti, e si è data colpa al lavoro per instaurare un equilibrio innaturale.


ma che stupidata! Io sono due anni che faccio papa'+mamma che mia moglie esce alle 7 e torna alle 21, lavora tanto (almeno e' la versione ufficiale). Sono cazzi suoi se ha fatto questa scelta e si becca le conseguenze...meglio abbandonare il figlio, secondo te??


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il vero problema sia che lui si è calato nel ruolo di "mammo" e non di padre.
> Lei si è sentita defraudata del ruolo di mamma.
> Mandandolo via, lei si è riappropriata di questa figura femminile, indebitamente sottratta dal compagno.
> Abbiate pazienza è evidente la grave mancanza da parte di lui, non è questione di maturità ma di ruoli che si sono ampliamente invertiti, e si è data colpa al lavoro per instaurare un equilibrio innaturale.


Ma se il lavoro della signora non lo permette, ora invece del padre meglio la babysitter?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ho sintetizzato ovviamente. Diciamo che non è molto portato per i lavoretti " da uomo" poco male se invece lo è per cose " tipicamente " femminili


Mi aveva stupito la questione della lavatrice: per aggiustarla occorre sempre l'assistenza, non bastano cacciavite e pinze, ci vogliono anche i pezzi di ricambio corretti e la conoscenza delle caratteristiche del modello.
Oggi poi questi elettrodomestici hanno componenti elettroniche sempre più importanti: nella nostra abbiamo dovuto cambiare 3 volte la scheda in 7 anni. Io mi limito a ritoccare i punti del corpo dove si sta arrugginendo abbondantemente - pessima qualità, seppur prodotto di marca (Candy), il resto (cioè tutto) lo fa il tecnico, che è un professionista, non uno smanettone dilettante che rischia di fare ulteriori danni per ignoranza.
Non è qualcosa alla portata dell'utente comune, men che meno lo si dovrebbe pretendere come servizio per qualsiasi uomo. E' come chiedere a una donna di saper cucinare tutti i piatti della tradizione regionale più la cucina cinese e giapponese. La cosa puzza di sessismo in ogni caso (e di giustificazioni in questo per celare altro).


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi aveva stupito la questione della lavatrice: per aggiustarla occorre sempre l'assistenza, non bastano cacciavite e pinze, ci vogliono anche i pezzi di ricambio corretti e la conoscenza delle caratteristiche del modello.
> Oggi poi questi elettrodomestici hanno componenti elettroniche sempre più importanti: nella nostra abbiamo dovuto cambiare 3 volte la scheda in 7 anni. Io mi limito a ritoccare i punti del corpo dove si sta arrugginendo abbondantemente - pessima qualità, seppur prodotto di marca (Candy), il resto (cioè tutto) lo fa il tecnico, che è un professionista, non uno smanettone dilettante che rischia di fare ulteriori danni per ignoranza.
> Non è qualcosa alla portata dell'utente comune, men che meno lo si dovrebbe pretendere come servizio per qualsiasi uomo. E' come chiedere a una donna di saper cucinare tutti i piatti della tradizione regionale più la cucina cinese e giapponese. La cosa puzza di sessismo in ogni caso (e di giustificazioni in questo per celare altro).


Quoto fra parentesi


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> No non credo che io debba intromettermi come mediatrice  Conosco ben poco della loro vita di coppia come è giusto che sia posso farlo qui o ascoltando mio figlio che è stordito dagli eventi ma che  è per fortuna centrato e consapevole , da fuori ben più di lei che sembra in balia del suo ego. Sappiamo tutti quanto siano destabilizzanti i figli piccoli sopratutto quando si lavora e si ha poco tempo per stare con insieme. La prova del fuoco è arrivata anche per loro e non ha trovato sufficiente maturità non in entrambi gli attori. Non credo di avere il potere ( per fortuna nessuno lo ha ) di farla " ragionare " in questi termini , la sento confusa e titubante si sta rendendo conto delle difficoltà e sofferenze di tutti ma non riesce forse a mettersi in discussione Credo abbiano davvero una diversa mappa emotiva.
> Certo se vedessi un conflitto tale da mettere in pericolo la serenità della piccola interverrei eccome ! Per ora mi tengo a disposizione
> l unica mossa che ho fatto è stato chiederle se ha voglia di parlarne senza patemi ne giudizio da parte mia ma mi ha risposto solo " sto..... ".diversamente la sua mamma ha chiamato mio figlio accusandolo di non essere un " vero uomo" .... Perché il vero problema è che lui è un bravo padre un ottimo cuoco e un discreto colf ma non sa aggiustare la lavatrice..
> Se cercare di sanare una situazione difficile è sta roba qui.. Preferisco astenermi


tua nuora la sa aggiustare la lavatrice ? 

fai bene a confortare ed ascoltare tuo figlio,  metterti a disposizione per lui e la nipotina.
anche secondo me e' meglio non parlare con tua nuora, almeno per ora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma che stupidata! Io sono due anni che faccio papa'+mamma che mia moglie esce alle 7 e torna alle 21, lavora tanto (almeno e' la versione ufficiale). Sono cazzi suoi se ha fatto questa scelta e si becca le conseguenze...meglio abbandonare il figlio, secondo te??


no non è meglio abbandonare il filgio, a tua moglie sta bene. Non è detto che alla sua stia bene.
Cosa ne sappiamo di lei. Se è un lavoro che deve fare, per sopperire ai bisogni della famiglia. 
Da come ha agito qualcosa non và, per lo meno lei non condivide. Altrementi avrebbe fatto come tua moglie, le sarebbe andato bene e si sarebbe fatta gli affari suoi, senza lamentele.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ho sintetizzato ovviamente. Diciamo che non è molto portato per i lavoretti " da uomo" poco male se invece lo è per cose " tipicamente " femminili


 hai una consuocera un tantino anni 60


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il vero problema sia che lui si è calato nel ruolo di "mammo" e non di padre.
> Lei si è sentita defraudata del ruolo di mamma.
> Mandandolo via, lei si è riappropriata di questa figura femminile, indebitamente sottratta dal compagno.
> Abbiate pazienza è evidente la grave mancanza da parte di lui, non è questione di maturità ma di ruoli che si sono ampliamente invertiti, e si è data colpa al lavoro per instaurare un equilibrio innaturale.


Se la mamma non c'è, accanto alla figlia c'è il padre.
E se il padre cucina e fa i mestieri tanto meglio, di solito.
No, credo che qui la questione sia altra e il problema "lavatrice" uno schermo.
Lui... non è un uomo secondo la suocera che parte subito in difesa della figlia attaccando il genero perché?
Particolare questa mossa, per nulla votata alla riconciliazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se il lavoro della signora non lo permette, ora invece del padre meglio la babysitter?


 no non è meglio, ma esistono le scuole materne. Potrebbe andare come tutti gli altri bamabini e papà e mamma al lavoro di giorno insieme, con ruoli distinti.
Non so voi, ma io e mio marito abbiamo fatto così. I miei figli sono diventati grandi lo stesso e bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se la mamma non c'è, accanto alla figlia c'è il padre.
> E se il padre cucina e fa i mestieri tanto meglio, di solito.
> No, credo che qui la questione sia altra e il problema "lavatrice" uno schermo.
> Lui... non è un uomo secondo la suocera che parte subito in difesa della figlia attaccando il genero perché?
> Particolare questa mossa, per nulla votata alla riconciliazione.


non è un uomo io la leggo proprio che si è sostituito nel ruolo di madre. Il riferimento alla lavatrice è inteso come fare lavori duri, d'ingeno/meccanica tipicamente maschili.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il vero problema sia che lui si è calato nel ruolo di "mammo" e non di padre.
> Lei si è sentita defraudata del ruolo di mamma.
> Mandandolo via, lei si è riappropriata di questa figura femminile, indebitamente sottratta dal compagno.
> Abbiate pazienza è evidente la grave mancanza da parte di lui, non è questione di maturità ma di ruoli che si sono ampliamente invertiti, e si è data colpa al lavoro per instaurare un equilibrio innaturale.


ma se lei ha un lavoro che l'assorbe dalla mattina alla sera o rinuncia in parte e trova spazi per fare anche la mamma durante la giornata oppure ringrazia dio che ha un marito che si occupa della figlia ed in parte della casa.
meglio un padre che una tata, presumo


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non è meglio, ma esistono le scuole materne. Potrebbe andare come tutti gli altri bamabini e papà e mamma al lavoro di giorno insieme, con ruoli distinti.
> Non so voi, ma io e mio marito abbiamo fatto così. I miei figli sono diventati grandi lo stesso e bene.


Ma lui lavora di notte, il giorno è libero. Lei lavora di giorno, la notte è “libera”.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non è meglio, ma esistono le scuole materne. Potrebbe andare come tutti gli altri bamabini e papà e mamma al lavoro di giorno insieme, con ruoli distinti.
> Non so voi, ma io e mio marito abbiamo fatto così. I miei figli sono diventati grandi lo stesso e bene.


Hanno orari non compatibili con chi sta fuori di casa 12 ore al giorno (immagino 10 più trasferimenti).
Probabilmente hanno visto che non riuscivano a gestire comunque la situazione e che non avrebbero mai visto il bambino se avessero lavorato entrambi di giorno.
Tra l'altro, visto che di solito i bimbi a quest'età vanno a dormire alle 21 e immagino che la mamma torni a casa alle 20 (stanca, come è ovvio), quanto si potrebbe godere questo bambino dei genitori?
Ma i nonni invece?
Possono dare una mano o lavorano anche loro?
E' ovvio che non vedendosi la coppia vada in crisi.
Altro che lavatrice.
Ora con chi sta il bambino?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma se lei ha un lavoro che l'assorbe dalla mattina alla sera o rinuncia in parte e trova spazi per fare anche la mamma durante la giornata oppure ringrazia dio che ha un marito che si occupa della figlia ed in parte della casa.
> meglio un padre che una tata, presumo


 guarda che queste situazione sono logoranti per una mamma che vuole stare di fianco al figlio.
Toccava al marito ridare un equlibrio e farla sentire mamma e donna , lui non fare la donna di casa ma il compagno intercambiabile.

No è sbagliato vedere il tutto come , ringraziare i santi che c'è lui.

Intanto che lavoro fa lei, per tenerla così tante ore fuori casa?

Il lavoro del marito, a livello economico quanto contribuisce?

E' lei che manda avanti la baracca economicamente parlando, a danno del suo ruolo di madre?

Ci sono variabili importanti, una donna che dice io mi faccio il culo per mantenervi, invece vorrei stare abbracciata a mia figlia. Ma non possiamo fare diversamente, se vogliamo mangiare.
E no io mi incazzerei, pari ad uno che non mi aiuta. il troppo stroppia in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Mio figlio 31 anni si sta separando o forse sarebbe meglio dire si è separato: dopo mesi di richieste di chiarimenti e tentativi di dialogo con la sua compagna (che la luna storta era dir poco.).è sbottato e le ha chiesto se quel che vuole è che se ne vada  e in risposta al suo silenzio lui ha infilato la porta convinto che solo togliendosi di torno lei avrebbe avuto modo di riflettere. Hanno una bimba di 3 anni che è stata praticamente tirata su dal papà. Lui ha scelto un lavoro difficile ( portiere di notte ) poichè lei, lavoratrice autonoma, non ha mai praticamente smesso di lavorare  10 ore al giorno. Inevitvabile , purtroppo, la crisi di coppia,i visto la vita che facevano ; lui il mammo/casalingo e al rientro di lei saluti e bacio e via al lavoro con un solo giorno di riposo a settimana. Questo il quadro per arrivare al dunque.
> E' più di un mese che mio figlio , finalmente in ferie, vive vicino a me e che fa il padre pendolare , abbiamo avuto modo di parlare tantissimo, più che altro io ascolto i suoi sfoghi, e lui non si capacita dell'immaturità con la quale lei affronta la situazione, convinto che lei si sia semplicemente stancata di lui senza nemmeno dargli la possilità di riprovarci, magari mettento in conto da parte di entrambi anche un cambiamento di stile di vita a cominciare dal lavoro.
> IO non sono mai intervenuta se non con qualche laconico messaggio del tipo : ciao tutto bene ? " e vorrei rimanerne fuori ma la sofferenza di mio figlio e della piccola mi stanno facendo montare un tantino di rabbia nei confronti di questa ragazza,  a dire il vero è sempre stata piuttosto freddina ed ermetica,che sembra dia retta al suo ego senza curarsi minimamente del terremoto che ha messo in moto.
> Vorrei provare a parlarle  ma a far cosa ?


Secondo me l'unico modo equilibrato per entrare in una discussione così complicata e farlo da in maniera pulita da nonna. Della serie, tu e mio figlio siete belli grossi Guardate vela per cazzi vostri a me interessa che non arrivino strascichi sulla nipotina. Io al posto tuo farei così.
La leonessa in gabbia che gli hanno ferito il cucciolo normalmente è controproducente. Un discorso equilibrato. Soltanto sulla bambina invece no


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma lui lavora di notte, il giorno è libero. Lei lavora di giorno, la notte è “libera”.


difatti lei sveglia di note la figlia per giocarci, che stai a dì:nuke:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il vero problema sia che lui si è calato nel ruolo di "mammo" e non di padre.
> Lei si è sentita defraudata del ruolo di mamma.
> Mandandolo via, lei si è riappropriata di questa figura femminile, indebitamente sottratta dal compagno.
> Abbiate pazienza è evidente la grave mancanza da parte di lui, non è questione di maturità ma di ruoli che si sono ampliamente invertiti, e si è data colpa al lavoro per instaurare un equilibrio innaturale.


Guarda che i bioritmi in controtendenza fanno molto più male alla coppia di tantissime altre cose. Secondo me come giudizio è un po' troppo tranchant


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno orari non compatibili con chi sta fuori di casa 12 ore al giorno (immagino 10 più trasferimenti).
> Probabilmente hanno visto che non riuscivano a gestire comunque la situazione e che non avrebbero mai visto il bambino se avessero lavorato entrambi di giorno.
> Tra l'altro, visto che di solito i bimbi a quest'età vanno a dormire alle 21 e immagino che la mamma torni a casa alle 20 (stanca, come è ovvio), quanto si potrebbe godere questo bambino dei genitori?
> Ma i nonni invece?
> ...


 Danny, questa donna è gelosa della figlia che si è attaccata al padre, per me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che i bioritmi in controtendenza fanno molto più male alla coppia di tantissime altre cose. Secondo me come giudizio è un po' troppo tranchant


 il fatto che la suocera abbia indirizzato il discorso sull'essere maschio, è già un indicatore. non erano cazzi suoi, ma ha fatto da portavoce alla figlia, nel caso lui non abbia capito cosa gli si è detto fino ad ora.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> difatti lei sveglia di note la figlia per giocarci, che stai a dì:nuke:


La figlia dorme e lasciamola dormire. La signora può avere qualche problemino “d’insonnia “, tutte le santi notti sola, fa tu


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La figlia dorme e lasciamola dormire. La signora può avere qualche problemino “d’insonnia “, tutte le santi notti sola, fa tu


 vedi, che hai centrato. Lui fa il mammo e il marito dove è finito????? a questo punto non fa differenza avere una tata e un uomo nel letto.
Dai qui è stato tutto sfalsato, coinqulini con ruoli distinti e separati.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Danny, questa donna è gelosa della figlia che si è attaccata al padre, per me.


Ho "assistito" alla separazione di una persona che conosco.
Lei come in questo caso lavorava lontana da casa 10 ore al giorno o così diceva.
In pratica a casa non c'era mai.
Lavorava vicino alla mamma: quando usciva dall'ufficio l'andava a trovare, si lamentava del marito, la mamma le dava ragione su tutto, poi andava in _palestra_ e alla fine tornava a casa.
La suocera ebbe in quel caso un ruolo attivo nella separazione: non amava che il marito fosse italiano (loro erano svizzeri). 
Credo abbia avuto un ruolo attivo anche nel rimpiazzo, che _forse_ c'era già prima.
Se non piaci a _certe_ suocere sei finito.


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Dunque per far chiarezza 
Lei aveva ( ha ) un mutuo piuttosto pesante che mio figlio si e accollato per metà anche se non ha nessun diritto di proprietà Lei lavora come autonoma e alla nascita della bimba ha chiesto al titolare di cambiare mansione ( d' accordo con lei) da cameriere. Con doppio turno a portiere di notte
 affidare a tate o nido una bimba di 10 gg pareva troppo ( lei ha anche rinunciato subito ad allattare) In pratica hanno scelto di fare entrambi dei sacrifici per un periodo e da quando la bimba va alla scuola materna lui le ha proposto di tentare di cambiar lavoro ricevendo per risposta dei laconici " bho vedi tu".. I nonni  lavorano io a tempo pieno e sono distante la consuocera più vicina e parte time non si è offerta spontaneamente.. La bimba " vive" con la mamma ma lui fa avanti e indietro per poccuparsene finché la mamma non torna e weekend da lui per non farle cambiare abitudini tenendola a casa dalla asilo..Questo per ora ma a breve ricomincia il lavoro e ... Vedremo
PS la suocera lo ha anche esortato a trovarsi al più presto casa vicino così che tutto torni " normale" per la bimba..
Ecco in questo caso sono stata veramente tentata di chiamato
Ho resistito


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dunque per far chiarezza
> Lei aveva ( ha ) un mutuo piuttosto pesante che mio figlio si e accollato per metà anche se non ha nessun diritto di proprietà Lei lavora come autonoma e alla nascita della bimba ha chiesto al titolare di cambiare mansione ( d' accordo con lei) da cameriere. Con doppio turno a portiere di notte
> affidare a tate o nido una bimba di 10 gg pareva troppo ( lei ha anche rinunciato subito ad allattare) In pratica hanno scelto di fare entrambi dei sacrifici per un periodo e da quando la bimba va alla scuola materna lui le ha proposto di tentare di cambiar lavoro ricevendo per risposta dei laconici " bho vedi tu".. I nonni  lavorano io a tempo pieno e sono distante la consuocera più vicina e parte time non si è offerta spontaneamente.. La bimba " vive" con la mamma ma lui fa avanti e indietro per poccuparsene finché la mamma non torna e weekend da lui per non farle cambiare abitudini tenendola a casa dalla asilo..Questo per ora ma a breve ricomincia il lavoro e ... Vedremo
> PS la suocera lo ha anche esortato a trovarsi al più presto casa vicino così che tutto torni " normale" per la bimba..
> ...


la questione prioritaria mi pare il mutuo.   nel senso che nella testa di lei, è rimasto il primo pensiero anche dopo la nascita della bimba.

se il lavoro di lei non ingrana abbastanza da consentire l'assunzione di personale che la liberi almeno dalle mansioni di base, non vedo molto margine


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vedi, che hai centrato. Lui fa il mammo e il marito dove è finito????? a questo punto non fa differenza avere una tata e un uomo nel letto.
> Dai qui è stato tutto sfalsato, coinqulini con ruoli distinti e separati.


Assolutamente è di questo che lui cercava di parlare da tempo consapevole che non poteva durare a lungo la loro coppia con questi ritmi
Ma da qui a dire che lui l ha defraudata ecc ecc La maturità di prendersi la responsabilità di scelte fatte per il bene della famiglia e di tornare sui loro passi quando fattibile  io , non da madre, la vedo unilaterale


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda che queste situazione sono logoranti per una mamma che vuole stare di fianco al figlio.
> Toccava al marito ridare un equlibrio e farla sentire mamma e donna , lui non fare la donna di casa ma il compagno intercambiabile.
> 
> No è sbagliato vedere il tutto come , ringraziare i santi che c'è lui.
> ...


ma infatti secondo me lei deve lavorare meno ore ( se e' autonoma deve imparare e gestirsi anche in ambito lavorativo ) cosicche' tutto possa portare un po' di equlibrio

io concordo con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] per me il problema e' che loro si vedono poco e mancando dialogo e contatto fisico, la coppia si sfascia


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dunque per far chiarezza
> Lei aveva ( ha ) un mutuo piuttosto pesante che mio figlio si e accollato per metà anche se non ha nessun diritto di proprietà Lei lavora come autonoma e alla nascita della bimba ha chiesto al titolare di cambiare mansione ( d' accordo con lei) da cameriere. Con doppio turno a portiere di notte
> affidare a tate o nido una bimba di 10 gg pareva troppo ( lei ha anche rinunciato subito ad allattare) In pratica hanno scelto di fare entrambi dei sacrifici per un periodo e da quando la bimba va alla scuola materna lui le ha proposto di tentare di cambiar lavoro ricevendo per risposta dei laconici " bho vedi tu".. I nonni  lavorano io a tempo pieno e sono distante la consuocera più vicina e parte time non si è offerta spontaneamente.. La bimba " vive" con la mamma ma lui fa avanti e indietro per poccuparsene finché la mamma non torna e weekend da lui per non farle cambiare abitudini tenendola a casa dalla asilo..Questo per ora ma a breve ricomincia il lavoro e ... Vedremo
> PS la suocera lo ha anche esortato a trovarsi al più presto casa vicino così che tutto torni " normale" per la bimba..
> ...


male che si accolli un mutuo ( per meta') su un abitazione che a lui non e' intestata.
quindi erano d accordo che lui cambiasse mansione e lavorasse di notte.
lui ha proposto di tornare ad una mansione diversa ma lei non e' parsa interessata.
a me sembra che lei semplicemente si sia disamorata di tuo figlio e tenta di giocarsi la carta di accollare a tuo figlio ogni responsabilita' nell'  eventuale separazione avra' gia' gli argomenti pronti ...mettendo le mani avanti  gia' da ora e il ruolo della consuocera serve a creare piu' entropia.
non la vedo messa bene la situazione ma tuo figlio e tua nuora si parlano ora, stanno affrontando la questione,  hanno contatti?


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il fatto che la suocera abbia indirizzato il discorso sull'essere maschio, è già un indicatore. non erano cazzi suoi, ma ha fatto da portavoce alla figlia, nel caso lui non abbia capito cosa gli si è detto fino ad ora.


Oh l ha capito eccome  ha capito che si stavano allontanando e che a quanto pare non faceva abbastanza e ha cercato di riprendersi il ruolo di compagno di amante (sono cose che vedevo e che lui ora mi racconta senza mai dare giudizi negativi su di lei) e ripeto... Sono scelte che hanno condiviso e che stavano per cambiare erano funzionali e ora potevano essere riviste .. Certo che ora è più difficile  finché non trova altro quel lavoro di m...
(Perché lo è)  gli da modo di vivere da solo . Non la assilla ma cerca di riconquistarla perche la ama e non solo per la famiglia mentre lei evidentemente sarebbe disposta a tornare insieme solo per mantenere quell'equilibrio organizzato  ( da qui i suoi ... Torna e facciamo finta di nulla per il bene di tutti che lui non accetta proprio perché il disagio non era solo suo ( di lei)


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> male che si accolli un mutuo ( per meta') su un abitazione che a lui non e' intestata.
> quindi erano d accordo che lui cambiasse mansione e lavorasse di notte.
> lui ha proposto di tornare ad una mansione diversa ma lei non e' parsa interessata.
> a me sembra che lei semplicemente si sia disamorata di tuo figlio e tenta di giocarsi la carta di accollare a tuo figlio ogni responsabilita' nell'  eventuale separazione avra' gia' gli argomenti pronti ...mettendo le mani avanti  gia' da ora e il ruolo della consuocera serve a creare piu' entropia.
> non la vedo messa bene la situazione ma tuo figlio e tua nuora si parlano ora, stanno affrontando la questione,  hanno contatti?


Anch'io ho questa impressione ma lui pare convinto di poter recuperare
Si parlano hanno contatti e non solo per la bimba li sento ( mio malgrado ) anche scherzare e ridere al telefono poi quando si vedono ( dice lui) che lei lo abbraccia ed è sorridente . per fortuna non si sta comportando come il classico uomo lasciato facendo stalking o roba del genere


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Anch'io ho questa impressione ma lui pare convinto di poter recuperare
> Si parlano hanno contatti e non solo per la bimba li sento ( mio malgrado ) anche scherzare e ridere al telefono poi quando si vedono ( dice lui) che lei lo abbraccia ed è sorridente . per fortuna non si sta comportando come il classico uomo lasciato facendo stalking o roba del genere


Lei è serena, quindi, anche così.


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lei è serena, quindi, anche così.


Pare... E di certo non lo odia o prova rancore..


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Pare... E di certo non lo odia o prova rancore..


a questo punto il ruolo assunto dalla consuocera mi stona molto


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a questo punto il ruolo assunto dalla consuocera mi stona molto


È una donna molto dura , pratica e razionale separata da quando i figli erano piccoli dopo aver scoperto che il marito era un traditore seriale  credo abbia " lavorato " sui figli portandoli a odiare il padre visto che solo dopo la nascita della piccola i rapporti con la figlia sono ripresi... 
Forse ha solo un certo odio per gli uomini e mio figlio non lo è abbastanza per i suoi gusti...


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda che queste situazione sono logoranti per una mamma che vuole stare di fianco al figlio.
> Toccava al marito ridare un equlibrio e farla sentire mamma e donna , lui non fare la donna di casa ma il compagno intercambiabile.
> 
> No è sbagliato vedere il tutto come , ringraziare i santi che c'è lui.
> ...


No non è propriamente così lui ha un buon stpendio ( e vorrei vedere con quel tipo di lavoro) lei fa più o meno il mio stesso lavoro e so bene che se molli sei finito... Le clienti se ne fregano se chiudi per goderti giustamente riposo e bimbo dopo la gravidanza (passata tutta al lavoro ) i dipendenti... Stendiamo un velo pietoso e quando rientri ... Si sono rivolte altrove. Ne so qualcosa per via di una gamba rotta 
Per questo dico ragazzi... Sono cose che si devono superare che le farfalle passerebbero a chiunque se ora ci sarebbe la possibilita di riassettare mettici del tuo che non è mica scontato che a lui andasse bene quella vita e che stava giusto per fare una svolta
Non è un caso che lo abbia lasciato l ultimo GG della stagione nonché il suo compleanno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Oh l ha capito eccome  ha capito che si stavano allontanando e che a quanto pare non faceva abbastanza e ha cercato di riprendersi il ruolo di compagno di amante (sono cose che vedevo e che lui ora mi racconta senza mai dare giudizi negativi su di lei) e ripeto... Sono scelte che hanno condiviso e che stavano per cambiare erano funzionali e ora potevano essere riviste .. Certo che ora è più difficile  finché non trova altro quel lavoro di m...
> (Perché lo è)  gli da modo di vivere da solo . Non la assilla ma cerca di riconquistarla perche la ama e non solo per la famiglia mentre lei evidentemente sarebbe disposta a tornare insieme solo per mantenere quell'equilibrio organizzato  ( da qui i suoi ... Torna e facciamo finta di nulla per il bene di tutti che lui non accetta proprio perché il disagio non era solo suo ( di lei)





Mariben ha detto:


> Anch'io ho questa impressione ma lui pare convinto di poter recuperare
> Si parlano hanno contatti e non solo per la bimba li sento ( mio malgrado ) anche scherzare e ridere al telefono poi quando si vedono ( dice lui) che lei lo abbraccia ed è sorridente . per fortuna non si sta comportando come il classico uomo lasciato facendo stalking o roba del genere


 qualcosa non torna, a questo punto dovrebbe iniziare ,lui, a far scelte per il suo bene e della figlia. Intendo basta con il ruolo di casalingo. Forse lei ha capito quanto gli era utile. Ecco perché è gentile.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> qualcosa non torna, a questo punto dovrebbe iniziare ,lui, a far scelte per il suo bene e della figlia. Intendo basta con il ruolo di casalingo. Forse lei ha capito quanto gli era utile. Ecco perché è gentile.


E certo che lei è utile. Le paga il mutuo e tiene la bimba. La suocera non vuole caricarsi di eccessivi oneri.
Un sorriso e lui - che non fa l'uomo - è pronto ai servigi. Meglio ancora se si avvicina a casa così non ritarda quando lo chiamano al dovere.
Mi puzza e non poco la faccenda delle farfalle nello stomaco.
Bimba piccola, lavoro totalizzante e il problema sono le farfalle nello stomaco che mancano.
Ma avesse detto il sonno l'avrei capito. La stanchezza.
No, le farfalle nello stomaco.
Che cosa si fa quando una cosa manca?


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> qualcosa non torna, a questo punto dovrebbe iniziare ,lui, a far scelte per il suo bene e della figlia. Intendo basta con il ruolo di casalingo. Forse lei ha capito quanto gli era utile. Ecco perché è gentile.


Premetto che quando si sono conosciuti lui era un po' sbandato Nel senso che era single un amicone di tutti faceva musica era piuttosto corteggiato aveva un po' questo alone del bello e dannato anche se in fondo è sempre stato un ragazzo molto sensibile così A me dà l'impressione che lei come spesso succede alle ragazze abbia cercato di salvarlo da cosa poi non si sa perché in fondo lui non era poi così da salvare è una volta ottenuto il cambiamento una volta reso quel ragazzo un po' selvatico responsabile e amorevole si sia stancata Non per fare la psicologa da strapazzo ma è la mia sensazione e anche un po' quella di mio figlio Tutto sommato tant'è che una delle accuse che lei gli rivolge cose per modo di dire è quella di averlo salvato da un moda uno stile di vita poco sano forse non aveva capito che lui era semplicemente innamorato e che mettendo su famiglia si è preso le proprie responsabilità Tralasciando giustamente uno stile di vita che non era propriamente adatto a un padre e ha un compagno
Mi scuso per gli errori ma tra CELL lavoro e digitazione vocale...m


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Premetto che quando si sono conosciuti lui era un po' sbandato Nel senso che era single un amicone di tutti faceva musica era piuttosto corteggiato aveva un po' questo alone del bello e dannato anche se in fondo è sempre stato un ragazzo molto sensibile così A me dà l'impressione che lei come spesso succede alle ragazze abbia cercato di salvarlo da cosa poi non si sa perché in fondo lui non era poi così da salvare è una volta ottenuto il cambiamento una volta reso quel ragazzo un po' selvatico responsabile e amorevole si sia stancata Non per fare la psicologa da strapazzo ma è la mia sensazione e anche un po' quella di mio figlio Tutto sommato tant'è che una delle accuse che lei gli rivolge cose per modo di dire è quella di averlo salvato da un moda uno stile di vita poco sano forse non aveva capito che lui era semplicemente innamorato e che mettendo su famiglia si è preso le proprie responsabilità Tralasciando giustamente uno stile di vita che non era propriamente adatto a un padre e ha un compagno
> Mi scuso per gli errori ma tra CELL lavoro e digitazione vocale...m


ha perso fascino ai suoi occhi . Potrebbe diventare un pochino stronzo così ne riacquista.

Voglio dire, essere responsabile ma mantenere una dignità. Aiutare, ma non servizievole, il giusto. Anche adesso dovrebbe ricalibrare, e sopratutto prendere delle distanze, la prima cosa da fare è far zittire la suocera.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E certo che lei è utile. Le paga il mutuo e tiene la bimba. La suocera non vuole caricarsi di eccessivi oneri.
> Un sorriso e lui - che non fa l'uomo - è pronto ai servigi. Meglio ancora se si avvicina a casa così non ritarda quando lo chiamano al dovere.
> Mi puzza e non poco la faccenda delle farfalle nello stomaco.
> Bimba piccola, lavoro totalizzante e il problema sono le farfalle nello stomaco che mancano.
> ...


Ci si rivolge altrove.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E certo che lei è utile. Le paga il mutuo e tiene la bimba. La suocera non vuole caricarsi di eccessivi oneri.
> Un sorriso e lui - che non fa l'uomo - è pronto ai servigi. Meglio ancora se si avvicina a casa così non ritarda quando lo chiamano al dovere.
> Mi puzza e non poco la faccenda delle farfalle nello stomaco.
> Bimba piccola, lavoro totalizzante e il problema sono le farfalle nello stomaco che mancano.
> ...


la mandi al supermercato a comprarla

Se lui era bello e dannato, forse è arrivato il momento da farla dannare.


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> È una donna molto dura , pratica e razionale separata da quando i figli erano piccoli dopo aver scoperto che il marito era un traditore seriale  credo abbia " lavorato " sui figli portandoli a odiare il padre visto che solo dopo la nascita della piccola i rapporti con la figlia sono ripresi...
> Forse ha solo un certo odio per gli uomini e mio figlio non lo è abbastanza per i suoi gusti...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la mandi al supermercato a comprarla
> 
> Se lui era bello e dannato, forse è arrivato il momento da farla dannare.


L unica cosa che mi ha detto di ... Poco carino su di lei è stata " ma che vuoi pretendere da una che appende cornici vuote? "


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la mandi al supermercato a comprarla
> 
> Se lui era bello e dannato, forse è arrivato il momento da farla dannare.


Mah non credo alle strategie anche se lui ne ha una tutta sua ... Corteggiarla come se non si conoscessero..farla dannare se è disamorata ...mmmm


----------



## insane (7 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dunque per far chiarezza
> Lei aveva ( ha ) un mutuo piuttosto pesante che mio figlio si e accollato per metà anche se non ha nessun diritto di proprietà


Un atto di fede insomma


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Un atto di fede insomma


Un atto d' amore e forse anche logico visto che lui era " ospite" una sorta di canone? Vabbe siamo generosi ( c.....ni) di famiglia


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Un atto di fede insomma





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ha perso fascino ai suoi occhi . Potrebbe diventare un pochino stronzo così ne riacquista.
> 
> Voglio dire, essere responsabile ma mantenere una dignità. Aiutare, ma non servizievole, il giusto. Anche adesso dovrebbe ricalibrare, e sopratutto prendere delle distanze, la prima cosa da fare è far zittire la suocera.


Credo che in qualche modo l abbia fatto ( di zittire la suocera) quando gli ha detto che in fondo la colpa era della figlia perché l ha abituato bene è stato fantastico usando il sarcasmo come un arma tagliente ma non offensiva
Da che ne so la sua compagna non ha proferito parola sulla schermaglia tra lui e la madre...


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma se lei ha un lavoro che l'assorbe dalla mattina alla sera o rinuncia in parte e trova spazi per fare anche la mamma durante la giornata oppure ringrazia dio che ha un marito che si occupa della figlia ed in parte della casa.
> meglio un padre che una tata, presumo



Le mie hanno avuto per anni una tata splendida, nessun problema, se c'e' accordo in famiglia. 

Mio marito non sa mettere una vite,  chissenefrega. 

Anzi, sono la prima ad evitare di chiedergli qualcosa, so sempre a chi chiedere nel caso. Cucina benissimo, ma se anche non lo avesse saputo fare, ci saremmo arrangiati.

Li il problema credo, pero'ovvio non li conosciamo, e' che NON si vedono praticamente mai, e non hanno quindi neppure rapporti intimi frequenti,  cosa importante e normale a 30 anni, ma pure dopo.

Certo che dovrebbe essere lui a cercare di parlarle,una non puo' non rispondere. Mariben ha gia' dato disponibilita'. 

A me il dubbio che lei abbia un altro viene.  Altro che lavatrice.  Oppure e' anaffettiva.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le mie hanno avuto per anni una tata splendida, nessun problema, se c'e' accordo in famiglia.
> 
> Mio marito non sa mettere una vite,  chissenefrega.
> 
> ...


Sarà il tecnico.....


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le mie hanno avuto per anni una tata splendida, nessun problema, se c'e' accordo in famiglia.
> 
> Mio marito non sa mettere una vite,  chissenefrega.
> 
> ...


Quoto la seconda ....


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me il dubbio che lei abbia un altro viene.  Altro che lavatrice.  Oppure e' anaffettiva.


È venuto anche a me.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Un atto di fede insomma





danny ha detto:


> È venuto anche a me.


È la prima domanda che ci si fa , come negarlo? Non credo sia questo il caso
Troppi elementi rispondono di no , uno su tutti che lei esce pochissino e frequenta , strana sta cosa, gli amici di mio figlio compreso il fratello e cognata 
E quando è con la bimba ... Bhe è una bimba molto espansiva e chiacchierona 
Non serve chiedere nulla ti fa automaticamente il resoconto delle sue giornate


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le mie hanno avuto per anni una tata splendida, nessun problema, se c'e' accordo in famiglia.
> 
> Mio marito non sa mettere una vite,  chissenefrega.
> 
> ...


anche secondo me il problema nasce dall' incrociarsi la mattina.quando lui rientra e lei esce e la sera viceversa 
tempo per un dialogo, per stare insieme ne hanno veramente poco


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> È la prima domanda che ci si fa , come negarlo? Non credo sia questo il caso
> Troppi elementi rispondono di no , uno su tutti *che lei esce pochissino* e frequenta , strana sta cosa, gli amici di mio figlio compreso il fratello e cognata
> E quando è con la bimba ... Bhe è una bimba molto espansiva e chiacchierona
> Non serve chiedere nulla ti fa automaticamente il resoconto delle sue giornate


Mia moglie non usciva mai.
I tradimenti in molti casi avvengono in orario lavorativo.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie non usciva mai.
> I tradimenti in molti casi avvengono in orario lavorativo.


Lei lavora in un piccolo paese (/che mormora ) e in un ambiente di sole donne...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lei lavora in un piccolo paese (/che mormora ) e in un ambiente di sole donne...


non necessariamente deve avere un altro. Potrebbe avere proprio una semplice crisi.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lei lavora in un piccolo paese (/che mormora ) e in un ambiente di sole donne...


Bene.
Forse un eventuale interesse verso un'altro uomo a questo punto lo escluderei.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Bene.
> Forse un eventuale interesse verso un'altro uomo a questo punto lo escluderei.


Forse certo ma la sensazione è questa non solo da parte mia poi diciamo che che in questo campo è piuttosto moralista ,vista l esperienza col padre anche con me i rapporti si erano molto raffreddati quando ero l' amante 
Ma non si sa mai..


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse certo ma la sensazione è questa non solo da parte mia poi diciamo che che i*n questo campo è piuttosto moralista* ,vista l esperienza col padre anche con me i rapporti si erano molto raffreddati quando ero l' amante
> Ma non si sa mai..


A parole lo era anche mia moglie.
Non si ha mai la certezza di niente, comunque.
Il forse è una percentuale molto bassa a livello statistico, ma lo aggiungo lo stesso.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie non usciva mai.
> I tradimenti in molti casi avvengono in orario lavorativo.


Direi QUASI SEMPRE in orario lavorativo.
La sera si sta a casa con la famiglia.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Direi QUASI SEMPRE in orario lavorativo.
> La sera si sta a casa con la famiglia.


Non è stato così per me ci vedevamo la sera e nei fine settimana .. 
Comunque la mano sul fuoco per lei ( ma per nessuno proprio) anche no.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non è stato così per me ci vedevamo la sera e nei fine settimana ..
> Comunque la mano sul fuoco per lei ( ma per nessuno proprio) anche no.


Normalmente acccade il contrario.
La mano sul fuoco per nessuno, mai.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Normalmente acccade il contrario.
> La mano sul fuoco per nessuno, mai.


Riassumendo per questo motivo ho scritto il post perché al di là della crisi Secondo me  inevitabile visto lo stile di vita la cosa di cui non si capacità un figlio e io di riflesso è che non sia Chiara negli intenti non gli gli ha mai detto che è finita ma nemmeno che intende fare qualcosa per migliorare o recuperare il loro rapporto come se la crisi riguardasse solo lei E se anche così fosse a parer mio dovrebbe essere ancora più chiara definire tempi e modalità per magari riprendersi degli spazi una serenità persa in una quotidianità convulsa della serie Lasciami un po' da sola anche solo per capire se mi manchi ci sono margini per recuperare non credo che giustificarsi con tutti additando il tuo compagno come poco comprensivo e rifiutare il dialogo o un confronto sia indice di maturità e se stai male Se sei depressa o comunque insoddisfatta lasciati aiutare non da me di certo che ho definitivamente deciso e non intervenire in nessun modo A meno che non ci siano strascichi pesante la piccola


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Riassumendo per questo motivo ho scritto il post perché al di là della crisi Secondo me  inevitabile visto lo stile di vita la cosa di cui non si capacità un figlio e io di riflesso è che non sia Chiara negli intenti non gli gli ha mai detto che è finita ma nemmeno che intende fare qualcosa per migliorare o recuperare il loro rapporto come se la crisi riguardasse solo lei E se anche così fosse a parer mio dovrebbe essere ancora più chiara definire tempi e modalità per magari riprendersi degli spazi una serenità persa in una quotidianità convulsa della serie Lasciami un po' da sola anche solo per capire se mi manchi ci sono margini per recuperare non credo che giustificarsi con tutti additando il tuo compagno come poco comprensivo e rifiutare il dialogo o un confronto sia indice di maturità e se stai male Se sei depressa o comunque insoddisfatta lasciati aiutare non da me di certo che ho definitivamente deciso e non intervenire in nessun modo A meno che non ci siano strascichi pesante la piccola



Bah 

Anzitutto fossi in tuo figlio le direi che, fermo restando che i rapporti dovrebbero restare distesi nell'interesse della bimba (e questa è la priorità) il mutuo  (per una casa sua) se lo pagherà esclusivamente lei. E' vero che l'impegno verso la banca e' stato preso da entrambi, ma è anche vero che la banca ha l'ipoteca su un immobile esclusivamente della moglie. Non farei venire meno la disponibilità per la bimba, per ovvie ragioni.
Però metterei lei nelle condizioni di farsi due conti.
Questo secondo me è l'unico consiglio che darei a tuo figlio. Con lei fossi in te non interverrei.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bah
> 
> Anzitutto fossi in tuo figlio le direi che, fermo restando che i rapporti dovrebbero restare distesi nell'interesse della bimba (e questa è la priorità) il mutuo  (per una casa sua) se lo pagherà esclusivamente lei. E' vero che l'impegno verso la banca e' stato preso da entrambi, ma è anche vero che la banca ha l'ipoteca su un immobile esclusivamente della moglie. Non farei venire meno la disponibilità per la bimba, per ovvie ragioni.
> Però metterei lei nelle condizioni di farsi due conti.
> Questo secondo me è l'unico consiglio che darei a tuo figlio. Con lei fossi in te non interverrei.


Ma no che non intervengo ... Se servisse a qualcosa a convincerla ma sappiamo che si stizzirebbe e in fondo giustamente. Sto male a vedere mio figlio star male  e l istinto mi dice di far qualcosa ma il buon senso mi tiene ferma
Riguardo il mutuo ... È di lei come la casa mio figlio le versava la metà sul suo conto per aiutarla e per contribuire al menage tutto li


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ma no che non intervengo ... Se servisse a qualcosa a convincerla ma sappiamo che si stizzirebbe e in fondo giustamente. Sto male a vedere mio figlio star male  e l istinto mi dice di far qualcosa ma il buon senso mi tiene fermaRiguardo il mutuo ... È di lei come la casa mio figlio le versava la metà sul suo conto per aiutarla e per contribuire al menage tutto li


Meglio che non abbia mutui formalmente intestati. Con questa forma, era anche corretto che la aiutasse, visto che nella casa abitava pure lui.Ora che non ci abita, digli di non aiutarla più. Per il resto... Credo tu possa solo stare vicino, a tuo figlio così come alla bimba.


----------



## Mariben (9 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Meglio che non abbia mutui formalmente intestati. Con questa forma, era anche corretto che la aiutasse, visto che nella casa abitava pure lui.Ora che non ci abita, digli di non aiutarla più. Per il resto... Credo tu possa solo stare vicino, a tuo figlio così come alla bimba.


Forse è un pò presto per dirlo ma lei non avanza pretese economiche però..... si sta comportando in maniera strana o quantomeno contradditoria , fermo restando che lui non l'ha mai pressata pur cercando di dialogare  ricordandole che a lui interessa certo il benessere della famiglia ma che è lei che ha scelto e che ama ancora ed è il loro rapporto , prima di un eventuale ritorno, da rivalutare e ravvivare  come "clausola" imprescindibile . Lei non ha mai dato una risposta del tipo "si  riproviamoci" e , seppur non rassegnato, lui la lascia in pace ceircandola e chiamandola solo in funzione della bimba . Lei invece.. lo chiama spesso, raccontandogli delle piccole e grandi noie quotidiane, gli manda le foto del suo sfogo cutaneo , dei danni che i cani fanno in casa e altre simili amenità. Dulcis in fondo lo ha chiamato appena uscita da una cartomante ( conoscendola sta cosa è incredibile) che avrebbe azzeccato  tutto di loro e predetto che dopo un periodo di freddezza si sarebbero riavvicinati. Ora mi chiedo ( ma sopratutto lui è confuso ) perchè  si comporta così ? se sono segnali di apertura perchè non è chiara ? altrimenti statte zitta  che confondere e illudere non ha proprio senso ed è piuttosto crudele.


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse è un pò presto per dirlo ma lei non avanza pretese economiche però..... si sta comportando in maniera strana o quantomeno contradditoria , fermo restando che lui non l'ha mai pressata pur cercando di dialogare  ricordandole che a lui interessa certo il benessere della famiglia ma che è lei che ha scelto e che ama ancora ed è il loro rapporto , prima di un eventuale ritorno, da rivalutare e ravvivare  come "clausola" imprescindibile . Lei non ha mai dato una risposta del tipo "si  riproviamoci" e , seppur non rassegnato, lui la lascia in pace ceircandola e chiamandola solo in funzione della bimba . Lei invece.. lo chiama spesso, raccontandogli delle piccole e grandi noie quotidiane, gli manda le foto del suo sfogo cutaneo , dei danni che i cani fanno in casa e altre simili amenità. Dulcis in fondo lo ha chiamato appena uscita da una cartomante ( conoscendola sta cosa è incredibile) che avrebbe azzeccato  tutto di loro e predetto che dopo un periodo di freddezza si sarebbero riavvicinati. Ora mi chiedo ( ma sopratutto lui è confuso ) perchè  si comporta così ? se sono segnali di apertura perchè non è chiara ? altrimenti statte zitta  che confondere e illudere non ha proprio senso ed è piuttosto crudele.


Mah... Boh...

Già una che in una situazione simile va dalla cartomante non mi dice molto bene...


----------



## disincantata (9 Novembre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Forse è un pò presto per dirlo ma lei non avanza pretese economiche però..... si sta comportando in maniera strana o quantomeno contradditoria , fermo restando che lui non l'ha mai pressata pur cercando di dialogare  ricordandole che a lui interessa certo il benessere della famiglia ma che è lei che ha scelto e che ama ancora ed è il loro rapporto , prima di un eventuale ritorno, da rivalutare e ravvivare  come "clausola" imprescindibile . Lei non ha mai dato una risposta del tipo "si  riproviamoci" e , seppur non rassegnato, lui la lascia in pace ceircandola e chiamandola solo in funzione della bimba . Lei invece.. lo chiama spesso, raccontandogli delle piccole e grandi noie quotidiane, gli manda le foto del suo sfogo cutaneo , dei danni che i cani fanno in casa e altre simili amenità. Dulcis in fondo lo ha chiamato appena uscita da una cartomante ( conoscendola sta cosa è incredibile) che avrebbe azzeccato  tutto di loro e predetto che dopo un periodo di freddezza si sarebbero riavvicinati. Ora mi chiedo ( ma sopratutto lui è confuso ) perchè  si comporta così ? se sono segnali di apertura perchè non è chiara ? altrimenti statte zitta  che confondere e illudere non ha proprio senso ed è piuttosto crudele.



Si comporta così per tenerlo legato, una ruota di scorta nel caso lei cambiasse idea.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si comporta così per tenerlo legato, una ruota di scorta nel caso lei cambiasse idea.


Certo che per sapere tutto questo la cara”suocera” ( 3ddista) non è che si fa una bella chilata di cazzi suoi, fa proprio la SUOCERA.


----------



## Mariben (10 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Certo che per sapere tutto questo la cara”suocera” ( 3ddista) non è che si fa una bella chilata di cazzi suoi, fa proprio la SUOCERA.


No faccio la mamma e la nonna che si è ritrovata in casa ( praticamente) figlio e nipote che ascolta gli sfoghi di uno e le crisi dell'altra.. Le cose le so perché le vivo in diretta che mi piaccia o meno..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Novembre 2017)

Io una domanda la faccio: ma se questo tizio lavora di notte e fa il mammo di giorno, quando dorme? 
A me quelli che si autodichiarano superman o wonder woman mi ricordano tanto (ma tanto) la mia mogliettina.
Che la possino...


----------



## Mariben (10 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io una domanda la faccio: ma se questo tizio lavora di notte e fa il mammo di giorno, quando dorme?
> A me quelli che si autodichiarano superman o wonder woman mi ricordano tanto (ma tanto) la mia mogliettina.
> Che la possino...


Quando era piccina dormiva quando dormiva lei poi per un periodo tagesmutter qualche ora al giorno 3 GG a settimana . Il lunedi io i loro giorni di riposo ( lei SAB e domenica  e lui martedì) si arrangiavano. Da quando va alla scuola materna fino alle 15 è libero  .. Elementare no?


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che la possino...


E che t'ha fatto ?
Se tu non sei all'altezza della tua signora (soprattutto riguardo a cultura e letture) mica è colpa sua...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non necessariamente deve avere un altro. Potrebbe avere proprio una semplice crisi.


Infatti.
Il disinteresse per una persona non deve necessariamente corrispondere all'interesse per un'altra persona.
Però è pure vero che se il disinteresse persiste prima o poi può succedere che...


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il disinteresse per una persona non deve necessariamente corrispondere all'interesse per un'altra persona.
> Però è pure vero che se il disinteresse persiste prima o poi può succedere che...


sul lungo periodo sì. Ognuno ha i suoi standard


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E che t'ha fatto ?
> Se tu non sei all'altezza della tua signora (soprattutto riguardo a cultura e letture) mica è colpa sua...:rotfl::rotfl:


:unhappy:


----------

